# Specktra celebrates it's 3rd year!



## Janice (Jun 24, 2007)

Greetings!

On June 11th Specktra celebrated an anniversary! It's been 3 fabulous years and what a wonderful community we've grown into. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't thank everyone enough for your patronage of the site! Those of you who share and contribute what you can, you are what makes the site special. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soon, to celebrate our anniversary and rapid growth as a premiere MAC & cosmetics community, Specktra will have a fresh new look that I'm confident you will love. Staff has been able to play with it and I've heard great feedback from them. 

I'm thrilled to be celebrating 3 amazing years with such a fantastic and diverse grouping of people! Happy Anniversary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Warm Regards,
-Janice
Site Owner & Admin


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 25, 2007)

I love this site and I look forward to seeing the updates!!


----------



## user79 (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Specktra!!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Specktra!!!


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Specktra for your 3 years!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I discovered this awesome community nearly a year ago and I'm happy to see its evolution everyday and the kindness of its members. That's what makes a good website live and I'm eager to see Specktra's new things! 
Congratulations to all the staff, keep on the good work


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Anniversary!



​


----------



## Hilly (Jun 25, 2007)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a great community with an amazing group of members.  Thank you to everyone who contributes and participates.  On that note, I would like to thank our biggest contributer.....Janice!  We are so lucky to have you.  It is obvious that you pour your heart and soul into Specktra and it is a wonderful place because of it!


----------



## user79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Happy Birthday, Specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a great community with an amazing group of members.  Thank you to everyone who contributes and participates.  On that note, I would like to thank our biggest contributer.....Janice!  We are so lucky to have you.  It is obvious that you pour your heart and soul into Specktra and it is a wonderful place because of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed!!!!


----------



## User49 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Spektra! I absolutely LOVE this website. No other has such a great wealth of mac related info and fans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to all future updates!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wonderful! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Holly (Jun 28, 2007)

Wooo Happy birthday Specktra!


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 28, 2007)

Woohoo! I was so happy when I first found this site 3 years ago!

I was just lurking for a long time, but I gathered so much information from so many awesome people. Now I love posting here too


----------



## dreamqueen (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you to Janice and all of the staff and members!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 29, 2007)

A huge thanks to all the mods! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love this place and I can't imagine life without Specktra! Happy 3rd and heres to many, many more!


----------



## lara (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Happy Birthday, Specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a great community with an amazing group of members.  Thank you to everyone who contributes and participates.  On that note, I would like to thank our biggest contributer.....Janice!  We are so lucky to have you.  It is obvious that you pour your heart and soul into Specktra and it is a wonderful place because of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Absolutely seconded. Happy birthday Specktra!


----------



## missli422 (Jul 4, 2007)

happy birthday specktra


----------



## zori (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Specktra. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 17, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Specktra!  I couldn't imagine my days without the girls here and their love for MAC & makeup.  I've learned so much, it's been incredible.  Thanks so much to the mods for making this place awesome, and Janice for being such a rock for us on Specktra!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 17, 2007)

Happy birthday Specktra! The new look is gorgeous!


----------



## LordxCupcake (Jul 17, 2007)

Happy belated birthday specktra! I've always been a lurker..but I've learned so many techniques because of this site. thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## makeba (Aug 4, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY! JOY JOY!, HAPPY HAPPY! JOY JOY!


----------



## tinagrzela (Aug 4, 2007)

Specktra is the best MAC site ever and WILL remain the best ever!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 5, 2007)

Specktra's ​the best website ever!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Better then myspace


----------

